

Fetchmob resembles a crowdsourced Kozmo - tiffani
http://news.cnet.com/8301-19882_3-20078587-250/fetchmob-resembles-a-crowdsourced-kozmo/

======
mayaO
We are lucky to have technologies like FetchMob that remind us to communicate
with the people around us. So basic, important, and helpful!

~Maya

